# Rogers Sporting Goods



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

I was looking on rogers site and found some good deals on dekes. i was wondering if anyone has ordered from there and has had either good or bad experiences. Also, how long does it take for them to ship something? any info appreciated. thanks


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Awesome store, good place to buy from and they have great customer service. Shipping is pretty quick as well. I would say deal with confidenece.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

best place to buy dekes and ammo. almost always the cheapest prices and cheapest shipping. I usually get my order 2 or 3 business days after ordering.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Just got a great buy from Rogers on a case of Hevimetal. :thumb:


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree with the post above. I also got a great deal on HeviMetal. They also have great deals on Federal and Winchester shells. Most with free shipping. Also, Their customer service is AWESOME!


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Have bought ammo, roadtrip grill, X-land'r. Never had any trouble.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

I have bought a bunch of gear from Rogers,ammo,blind,decoys,and have always been very happy with their prices,shipping,and customer service.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Bought lots of ammo from there without a problem.


----------



## FLOCKICIDE (Jul 16, 2009)

just orderd some dekes from them this year and they were sent from the store to wisconsin in three days...definatley great with speedy delivery, costumer service, and deals!


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

The best place that I've done business with. A+ customer service and I haven't found anyone who can compete with their specials yet.

THeir competitors better step up their games, b/c I'm finding it very difficult to buy elsewhere.

That's all.
PD


----------



## jjw3182 (Oct 6, 2008)

Best place to buy from. You'll forget about, Cabela's for waterfowl equipment.


----------



## Austin_rdm (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree. I just ordered 2 dozen ffd's they were here in 3 days. I also got to deal with there customer services. I had ordered 2 packs of the avery motion systems. They only shipped one. I called them and they next dayed me the other pack. They have my buisness from now on thats for sure.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

just ordered their concealer blind that comes with a dozen FA shells for 199 with free shipping. you cant beat that with a stick! has anybody else ordered this blind? i am wondering what snow cover i need to get.


----------



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

Have purchased ammo, blinds and dekes from them and have never had a problem. Customer service is always courteous and responsive to your needs. Will do all my waterfowl business with them going forward.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

duckslyr said:


> just ordered their concealer blind that comes with a dozen FA shells for 199 with free shipping. you cant beat that with a stick! has anybody else ordered this blind? i am wondering what snow cover i need to get.


I would guess that a finisher snow cover would work.

I wish Rogers would carry ultra low profile groundforce dog blinds...


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

great store all around. Cabelas hates it when they have to price match Rogers.


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

markbrower said:


> great store all around. Cabelas hates it when they have to price match Rogers.


Will they? If you go in and say this is the price at rogers, will Cabelas match it?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

ordered a blind from rogers sunday the weekend before opener and got it wednesday! have ordered quite a bit from them and have always been pleased!


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Cabela's will not match Roger's. At least in SD they don't I have tried at both stores they said no. They only match stores within a certain amount of miles. I want to say 90 miles or close to that.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

In addition to serveral positivie personal experiences I thought I would share this.

This morning I called and talked to Steve Rodgers and asked if they would help with a package of stuff for a Delta Waterfowl Youth hunt. He called me back 3 hours later with a package that was more than what I asked for. He is charging us about 60% of the retail price and never asked for a thing in return. Pretty classy opeation if you ask me..

 Thanks Rodgers


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Scott LeDuc said:


> In addition to serveral positivie personal experiences I thought I would share this.
> 
> This morning I called and talked to Steve Rodgers and asked if they would help with a package of stuff for a Delta Waterfowl Youth hunt. He called me back 3 hours later with a package that was more than what I asked for. He is charging us about 60% of the retail price and never asked for a thing in return. Pretty classy opeation if you ask me..
> 
> Thanks Rodgers


Awesome! Thanks again for you help Roger's!


----------



## nlar (Sep 3, 2009)

I ordered two cases of 20 gauge shotgun shells last week, I only received one of the cases. I called to find out what happened and the manager had been trying to call me (I no longer have a land line, they had that on file). He wanted to let me know they were out of the lead I ordered and he apologized for that and said they were shipping out another case that was $20.00 more but would give it to me at the price of the other, received it in two days. I have ordered alot of shells from them and will continue to, that kind of customer service keeps you coming back, to bad some of the other stores can't figure that out.


----------

